# C50, just how much better ???



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

All,

I've been riding a C40 pre B-stay model and was planning on getting C40 repainted (World Champion color schemes) but have gotten the new bike bug... Just how much better is the current C50? Will I be able to tell a noticeable difference in stiffness and comfort? I currently ride about 200miles a week and about 5 - 8 hilly centuries a year. 

Thanks!

Ian in SD


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Go buy it!*

Do you really want to hear the truth?

I assume you have seen this famous review?
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1862
"the performance boost is noticeable"

Statistically, I can't prove a difference between my times on my 1995 OCLV and my 2005 C50, but if he says so, it must be true.

What I believe, I seem to be about 1-2% faster on the C50. Some of this is the C50 build is 2 pounds lighter. In racing, 1-2% is a huge difference, in club rides, no difference.

The clothes I am wearing, temperature, wind, etc. vary my times by 10-20% on my local loop. Drafting with a friend also seems to bring down times by 10-15%.
Truthfully, you are better off spending the $ on post ride beers for your friends that let you draft. That said, I am taking my C50 for a ride this evening, without any friends...


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Mathematically speaking?*

C50 should be about 25% better than the C40.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

One of my friends had a C40, he swapped that with a C50 because it was the latest but then he didn't like that C50. Now he gets himself a C40. He is a over-weight under-train cyclist, who know if he could explore the protential of his machines. Personally, I don't like the look of the thicken middle of the top and down tubes and the diamond HP stays. I am still in love with my C40.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Cheekyguille (Mar 26, 2006)

*Tried them both and settled on a c40*

really couldn't justify the $ difference and the c40 was a great deal.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have two C40's (one B-Stay and one pre) and a recently aquired Extreme-C. I love the bikes, but they do have very different characters. If you can afford it, I'd keep the C40 as a Winter training/bad weather day bike and buy an Extreme-C. I have just returned from a week in Italy (Riccione) and the Extreme-C was just awesome.


----------



## Cheekyguille (Mar 26, 2006)

*Thanks, how was the Extreme C*

different? Very curious


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

The Extreme-C is just incredibly responsive. I was accelerating on hills (and on flat sections of road) like I have never done before (I actually said to the guide who took us on daily 140 - 170k rides that I felt I had taken drugs!). Maybe a little more 'firm' a ride compared to the C40, but certainly not uncomfortable. I took my C40 out today and had a lovely ride - responsive, very relaxed and super comfortable, but I have to say I missed the Extreme-C.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both a C-40 and a C-50, both equiped with Dura Ace....the C-40 is a great ride, the C-50 is just a bit better.


----------

